# Newbie needs IDing help



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

Don't know any of the proper names of my fish. Please help iding. them.
What is number 1?









What is number 2?








Thank you.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

What is the name of this 3rd fish?










Thank you.
Sorry for the blur image.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

To me
#1 Male Copadichromis borleyi
#2 not sure, kinda looks like an Archocentrus sp. "Cutteri" 
#3 most likely a Metriaclima lombardoi (female/juvenile coloration)


----------



## mezzy (Jun 1, 2006)

First picture is copdachromis borleyi
secondfish not sure maybe some type of tilapia
3rd some type of mbuna. Hard to tell from picture at a guess metriaclima aurora


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

2nd fish is a T. buttikoferi, and I hope it's not in the tank with the other fish.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1442

3rd fish is an N. lombardoi, either poorly bred or hybrid, who knows.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

the third could be a lot of things, can you take clearer photos, they'd be really helpful.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I agree with *SinisterKisses*

If indeed those are the correct identifications then you have some very aggressive fish on your hands. In fact if the identities are correct then these fish will probably require their own mutually exclusive tanks.


----------

